# My collection of marimo balls



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Just set up this tank today









heres all my marimos









close up


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

wow nice! Are those also from Japan?


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

iBetta said:


> wow nice! Are those also from Japan?


large ones from hong kong, small ones from japan


----------



## riguitin (Dec 12, 2010)

*nice*

were did u get them from they r a beaty


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

I could never keep mine green.. but their origins were doubtful


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

J-P said:


> I could never keep mine green.. but their origins were doubtful


that was the problem i had before, after i put them in basement, they turn green again.
So basically u need temp under 25C to keep them green.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

that makes scene since they are from northern Japan..

I tossed mine into a tropical tank :/


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

J-P said:


> that makes scene since they are from northern Japan..
> 
> I tossed mine into a tropical tank :/


so did they die?
if they still hv some green colour try putting them in the basement.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

i just discovered a brown spot on my nano marimo (1cm diameter), do you guys think it will turn back green again?


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

read a japanese article that says using mineral water such as evian can stimulate marimo's growth, so i am trying it now.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

alexxa said:


> read a japanese article that says using mineral water such as evian can stimulate marimo's growth, so i am trying it now.


Effervescent or Still Mineral water?


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Effervescent or Still Mineral water?


still mineral water.
I am currently trying the walmart spring water since it has similar concentration of minerals as evian and i have tons of them at home


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

alexxa said:


> still mineral water.
> I am currently trying the walmart spring water since it has similar concentration of minerals as evian and i have tons of them at home


Perhaps the effervescence would contain usable amounts of co2?

Also, have you compared the mineral water's params to the municipal water reports? I wonder how they compare. Who knows what tap water is like in Japan.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Perhaps the effervescence would contain usable amounts of co2?
> 
> Also, have you compared the mineral water's params to the municipal water reports? I wonder how they compare. Who knows what tap water is like in Japan.


Yes effervescence would contain co2, but probably too much. It decreases the ph by a lot and marimo grows better when ph is around 7.

http://marimo.xrea.jp/exp/exp2.html

Here is the link of the experiment. Throughout the experiment, the author finds out that evian has a pretty good parameters for marimo to grow.

http://marimo.xrea.jp/exp/sapporosuido.html
Here is a water report of sapporo city. Number 9 list out the water hardness is 34ppm.

I will keep you guys an update of how the walmart spring water does.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh my. how do you keep your marimo so round and beautiful!? Mine is not early as round as yours


----------



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

*marimo*

Are you selling any if these, if not where ca I get them?
Thank you.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

update
got a ~15cm diameter marimo.
and selling three 1cm diameter marimo from japan for $12 each.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Alexxa, maybe a dumb question, but do you get the little ones from that huge one in the picture or other large ones? If yes, how do you separate the babies? Also, what is on the bottom of the jars. Is that the jell balls with the nutrients in them or just glass rocks?


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Egonsgirl said:


> Alexxa, maybe a dumb question, but do you get the little ones from that huge one in the picture or other large ones? If yes, how do you separate the babies?


no i dont, i bought them separately.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow... you really like Mariomo balls!

They are so cute and clean cut looking!


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

moved all my large marimos to my 5gallon tank


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Egonsgirl said:


> Alexxa, maybe a dumb question, but do you get the little ones from that huge one in the picture or other large ones? If yes, how do you separate the babies? Also, what is on the bottom of the jars. Is that the jell balls with the nutrients in them or just glass rocks?


those are just glass gravels, i use mineral water for nutrients.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

those are amazing looking marimo balls...now how to get mine to look like that ...lol


----------



## bigfish (Jun 10, 2011)

how do you make them so round??

btw, how did you get them from hong kong? wouldn't they get confiscated when passing customs?


----------



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

anyone selling any?


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

that huge one looks awesome!


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

can i buy two of the smaller ones your selling ?? 

pm me

and ps how hard are they to maintain lol


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey Alexxa,

I had 2 beautiful marimo moss like yours. My big one ended up splitting in 8 smaller balls and my second one is also starting to split...What kind of maintenance do you give your marimo moss? Do you squeeze them and roll them in your hands once a week? That's what i've been told to do... Do you also add any additives?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

manhtu said:


> Hey Alexxa,
> 
> I had 2 beautiful marimo moss like yours. My big one ended up splitting in 8 smaller balls and my second one is also starting to split...What kind of maintenance do you give your marimo moss? Do you squeeze them and roll them in your hands once a week? That's what i've been told to do... Do you also add any additives?


I think Alexxa said earlier that mineral water was used?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

joe said:


> can i buy two of the smaller ones your selling ??
> 
> pm me
> 
> and ps how hard are they to maintain lol


you can often get them at Menagerie downtown....

I love these, though. Almost makes me want to convert a small tank to fw....


----------



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

anyone ever try ordering from ebay? there are a few dealers on ebay that have been selling them for quite some time.


----------



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

brianc said:


> anyone ever try ordering from ebay? there are a few dealers on ebay that have been selling them for quite some time.


I got the golf ball size ones from a Malaysian seller, and some of the smaller ones from a Polish seller. Surprisingly the order from Malaysia came before the Polish order. I had them order and shipped during the winter and they arrive fine.


----------



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

Nomo said:


> I got the golf ball size ones from a Malaysian seller, and some of the smaller ones from a Polish seller. Surprisingly the order from Malaysia came before the Polish order. I had them order and shipped during the winter and they arrive fine.


Just ordered some.  never knew I'd like algea balls.


----------



## boun (Feb 16, 2012)

Saw some of these at many Petsmart locatons, but never knew they would get so HUGE!


----------

